# So What Did You Buy at MLC/AA?



## Freqman1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Had to make my hotel room look like home.... Actually this was bought a couple months ago but I just picked it up today. It's only Weds and I still have money so more to come. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 24, 2013)

*A RARE bird!*

Congrats, on a killer find.  Keep us posted with the restoration on that one.

I'll be there Friday morning, can't wait!

Alan


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 24, 2013)

So far dinner at 5 guys burgers lol


----------



## rlhender (Apr 24, 2013)

I picked up a Elgin Tricycle, will post pics later

Rick


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 24, 2013)

Pulled in around 720 tonight couldn't sleep in our camper cause of carbon monoxide poisoning so we had to rent the room at a hotel 60 miles away because my phone screwed up with GPS so all I know it's been a pretty good day lol


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 24, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> So far dinner at 5 guys burgers lol




Dammit now I want five guys.... Thanks Mark!


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the first posts. Looking forward to the pictures and treasure finds!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Had to make my hotel room look like home.... Actually this was bought a couple months ago but I just picked it up today. It's only Weds and I still have money so more to come. V/r Shawn




Looks like you picked up a real looker there Shawn. If you're not looking for anything long term, I'll take her off your hands


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 24, 2013)

I'll be in Ann Arbor at the bike show with this that I just finished restoring a week ago.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm thinking, you guys are all chillin at the Mirage in Vegas, and this is all a story, to make us think your at Memory Lane.


----------



## slick (Apr 24, 2013)

Luckily i don't see any avid Shelby collectors chiming in so there should be PLENTY of Shelbys going up for sale after ML here on the cabe right? LOL! More for me!

Hope you boys are having a blast and i expect PLENTY of pictures please!! Karla and i will be there next year i promise!!


----------



## John (Apr 25, 2013)

*The Truman Bicycle Show*



cyclingday said:


> I'm thinking, you guys are all chillin at the Mirage in Vegas, and this is all a story, to make us think your at Memory Lane.




Marty, you do realize that you are part of The Truman Bicycle Show. Haven’t you noticed that you have never gone any further than the Cyclone Coaster ride?


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 25, 2013)

John said:


> Marty, you do realize that you are part of The Truman Bicycle Show. Haven’t you noticed that you have never gone any further than the Cyclone Coaster ride?




 I know, I'm afraid that if I ride any farther, I'll hit a glass wall, and then I'll realize, that this whole vintage bike thing has just been a figment of my imagination.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 25, 2013)

*Mlc*

I just spent money at memory lane and im not even there...just what I need


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 25, 2013)

Just a few teasers


----------



## bricycle (Apr 25, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> View attachment 93753View attachment 93754View attachment 93755
> 
> Just a few teasers




Are you serious? you picked them up? Yowza!!!!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 25, 2013)

No not me I'll post my smalls later


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 25, 2013)

That is the copake bike and the canti is the bike that was on ebay that got pulled.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 25, 2013)

slick said:


> Luckily i don't see any avid Shelby collectors chiming in so there should be PLENTY of Shelbys going up for sale after ML here on the cabe right? LOL! More for me!
> 
> Hope you boys are having a blast and i expect PLENTY of pictures please!! Karla and i will be there next year i promise!!




I'm representing, Slick! I picked up a girls bike to restore as a mate for my No-nose. V/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 25, 2013)

*Not This Weekend?*

I thought A/A was the 28th?


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 25, 2013)

it is the day after ML


----------



## slick (Apr 25, 2013)

Shawn, very nice SHELBY!!! Frank picked up a bike there for me Karla also. The yellow and blue Columbia girls custom deluxe that Ace had for sale here. It will be on the west coast and ridden soon enough. So stoked!! Karla is ecstatic!!!!! Mark sent me pictures an hour ago to tease me. HAHA!! Here it is!!!


----------



## newgirl (Apr 25, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm representing, Slick! I picked up a girls bike to restore as a mate for my No-nose. V/r Shawn




I love this bike. Where is this amazing event you all are talking about?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 25, 2013)

Marty and John, the world is flat. 

They've been kidnapped and reprogrammed.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 25, 2013)

Ok this one IS mine. Catfish hooked me up this evening!


----------



## slick (Apr 25, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> View attachment 93769View attachment 93770
> 
> Ok this one IS mine. Catfish hooked me up this evening!





Is there a "Like" button for this post? Another great original bike heading to California to be ridden!! Great score Mark. 

Hey Mark, go to bed!! The good deals won't be there if you wake up late. You're not on pacific time anymore. LOL! Good luck tomorrow buddy! Keep us informed with lots of pictures!!

If you all havn't noticed, i'm just a tad jealous that i'm not there. Just a TAD!


----------



## slick (Apr 25, 2013)

newgirl said:


> I love this bike. Where is this amazing event you all are talking about?




Memory Lane and Ann Arbor is like Mardi Gras for bike guys. Or like going to Vegas with a wad full of cash and coming back with none except that you actually have a lot of kool stuff to show for when you leave. 

Oh it's in Michigan. It's on my bucket list. Next year i'm going, so i hope i don't kick the bucket after i come back next year. LOL!


----------



## jkent (Apr 26, 2013)

I had all these plans set out to go to MLC/AA an wouldn't you know it my truck is in the shop. It went in last thursday and I got it back last friday but it still wasnt right so monday it had to go back in. Now it's been in for a week and I think the guy's are just being jerks because they knew I had a road trip planed and wanted to head out thursday. Here it is Friday and I can only hope I get my truck back RIGHT this time and maybe head out saturday morning, but it still screws up my plans because I was going to rent a Uhaul trailer and haul some bikes up there to try to sell. I have probably 10 bikes I was going to try to bring but saturday afternoon will probably be to late for that. SUCKS to be me!


----------



## jkent (Apr 26, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> View attachment 93753View attachment 93754View attachment 93755
> 
> Just a few teasers




Hey Mark, Is that Aerocycle  for sale? I know you said it wasn't your but was it just there for the show or for the sale?
Thanks, JKent


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your truck. Ann Arbor isn't that far away maybe you'll be able to make it Sunday.


----------



## MR D (Apr 27, 2013)

I was at MLC Yesterday (Friday). I had a great time wandering the grounds. Seeing some real gems being road around was a real treat. I know i saw a few CABE mebers, but couldn't tell you who they were. I just know they were there. I was there with my buddies from East side bike shop in Michigan. I brought my Stingray trike, and it got more pictures taken than I got offers, but still it was interesting to hear the comments. 

I'll be bringing it to AA swap on Sunday. If you see this bike, please come up and at least say hello! It has a different banana seat and taller sissy bar at the moment.












Thank you much to all the members that make the shows, you all have great items to see and sell. GOOD LUCK to ALL!!


----------



## 1959firearrow (Apr 27, 2013)

I finally went yesterday! Man what  an awesome show. I left with $110 and came home with $123 scored some stuff I needed. 1930s Rollfast mens bike in rough shape,dorcy yellow cobra grips, a roadster curved brace springer for my rat cwc. Anyone remember me? I was the kid with the winfield equipped shirt and the black benie hat? I was selling out of the back of my beat red and white dakota?


----------



## FredC (Apr 29, 2013)

1959firearrow said:


> Anyone remember me? I was the kid with the winfield equipped shirt and the black benie hat? I was selling out of the back of my beat red and white dakota?




I remember you. You're hot!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 29, 2013)

*memory lane finds.*

It was a better weekend for my buddy then me, he picked up a girls big tank (gorgeous colors) and a girls lit tank as well. I scored a few goodies including a racycle, hiawatha arrow project, boys big tank project, a few parts, a monark ace that I picked up along the way to memory lane (thanks to brian for picking it up for me aka bricycle!) and my colson clipper.  I had a blast chatting with everyone and seeing all the good finds that popped up. see you all next year!

Nick/ Darcie


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 29, 2013)

*more photos.*


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 29, 2013)

*last one*

last one


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 29, 2013)

My next one will be a Racycle!
Nice one to begin restoration.


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 29, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> My next one will be a Racycle!
> Nice one to begin restoration.




A Racycle is on my short list of wants as well.


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 29, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> last oneView attachment 94350




Very nice finds Nick!!!!!  Can't wait to see what you do with the Clipper.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Apr 29, 2013)

FredC said:


> I remember you. You're hot!!!




What? That's a first


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 29, 2013)

also forgot to say thanks to the man himself Shawn for picking up and delivering my colson clipper to me at memory lane!

Thanks a bunch man!

Nick.


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Apr 29, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> also forgot to say thanks to the man himself Shawn for picking up and delivering my colson clipper to me at memory lane!
> 
> Thanks a bunch man!
> 
> Nick.




Keep us posted on the Colson Clipper restore. Eye candy! Big score on it.

Jason


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 30, 2013)

Bought this.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 30, 2013)

Also bought some coke bottle grips.


----------



## Terry66 (Apr 30, 2013)

Memory Lane - I bought this '52 Firestone Super Cruiser that is now in pieces, boxes and bags all over my workbench. I tore the fork down last night, soaked the chrome springer parts in a mild oxalic acid bath and gave everything else a good cleaning. It's going to look awesome when its done.





Ann Arbor - I bought this Western Flyer Newsboy Special project. I love the newsboy frames, but am not too keen on the middleweight versions. The WF like this were the ballooners. Not sure what I am going to do with it....I also bought the rat trap, X53 springer and the Roadmaster springer in the pic.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> also forgot to say thanks to the man himself Shawn for picking up and delivering my colson clipper to me at memory lane!
> 
> Thanks a bunch man!
> 
> Nick.




No problem Nick. I'm always willing to help a fellow CABEr and I'm glad you got the bike--now bring that puppy back to life! Nick needs parts for the cushioner front fork and a chainguard if any of you happen to have or know where these parts are. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2013)

So here are the bikes I picked up at MLC. The Lobdell seat was something I had laying around for a few years when I was going to buy an Airflo project but bought a complete, original bike instead. I did get a chain and the Lobdell seat on the Arrow tonight and yard rode it. If anyone has a B6 rack or Mesinger B1 laying around let me know so I can get the B6 right. Its a good rider as is but I want to make it a little nicer.  I've been riding my twin suspension Five Bar and love the bike--I just can't gain any weight or the springer will bottom out! V/r Shawn


----------



## krate-mayhem (Apr 30, 2013)

*parts*

Hi all want to thank Nickinator for a tank for my history bike project.


----------



## bike (Apr 30, 2013)

*Bob why*



charnleybob said:


> Bought this.




did you buy a repop?


----------



## bike (Apr 30, 2013)

*yes but*



charnleybob said:


> Also bought some coke bottle grips.




it takes bluebird grips -no???

for the sensitive- this is me ribbing my buddy Bob- relax get a brown paper bag and breath in to it slowly- exhale slowly in, exhale slowlyout reuse the air in the bag=repeat= you will be alright!


----------



## charnleybob (May 1, 2013)

Paul,
Not a repop, nice original.
As for the grips, that's a '38.
The '37 Bugeye takes the Bluebird grips.
This is just a lowly 4 Gill.


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 1, 2013)

*well....*



bike said:


> it takes bluebird grips -no???
> 
> for the sensitive- this is me ribbing my buddy Bob- relax get a brown paper bag and breath in to it slowly- exhale slowly in, exhale slowlyout reuse the air in the bag=repeat= you will be alright!




Just need the right fenders...


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 1, 2013)

I bought a cwc Springer, 30s Rollfast?, a banana seat, and some dorcy cobra grips. All said and done less than a $100.


----------



## Nickinator (May 1, 2013)

not bad for 100 bucks man!



1959firearrow said:


> I bought a cwc Springer, 30s Rollfast?, a banana seat, and some dorcy cobra grips. All said and done less than a $100.


----------



## jpromo (May 1, 2013)

Woah, I looked at that Rollfast and regret not asking a price. Nice score!

Here's my Elgin Oriole:


----------



## aasmitty757 (May 2, 2013)

*Just getting unpacked*

Here are some of my purchases from MLC/AA. I'm just now getting unpacked so more to come.


----------



## bricycle (May 2, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Here are some of my purchases from MLC/AA. I'm just now getting unpacked so more to come.




very nice indeed!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 2, 2013)

That's a color wheel clock that uses a second hand disc for producing the perimeter colors.
I use to sell those clocks from the 1940's.


----------



## aasmitty757 (May 2, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> That's a color wheel clock that uses a second hand disc for producing the perimeter colors.
> I use to sell those clocks from the 1940's.




I don't think it is a clock, I think it is called a spinner sign. The outer ring does turn to let flashing light out through the graphics that were painted on the inside of the glass(a lot of the graphics are gone). I was told it was from the 30's.


----------



## npence (May 2, 2013)

Those are some nice tool boxes Kim. I would have kept them but didn't have the room. Hope to see you next year.


----------



## aasmitty757 (May 2, 2013)

npence said:


> Those are some nice tool boxes Kim. I would have kept them but didn't have the room. Hope to see you next year.




Thanks Nate! It was great to meet you. I hope to make it next year.


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 2, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Here are some of my purchases from MLC/AA. I'm just now getting unpacked so more to come.




Those Morrow boxes are pretty cool!


----------

